

Parse (YC S11) – A Simple Back End for Mobile Applications - csmajorfive
http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2011/09/forging-titanium-episode-5-parse-a-simple-back-end-for-mobile-applications.html

======
CrossWired
I'm using it just for the push notifications, already have a back-end and its
dead simple to use.

------
cwe
Good timing, just got my beta account going this morning.

------
aherlambang
I think Parse is the best thing that has came to me this year as an iOS
developer. The learning curve to use it is very low, it's very easy to use the
native iOS SDK if you're familiar with objective-C.

------
_pius
I'm using this right now. Awesome platform and great customer service.

~~~
adelevie
Seriously, these guys have tremendous service. I remember begging them on
Olark for a REST API a few months ago. They told me it was on its way. Lo and
behold, the REST API is here, and works great. It's really cool to talk to the
founders/devs and watch the product grow right in front of you.

------
gnok
Link to the real website: <http://www.parse.com>.

No idea why the appcelerator page is the main story link.

~~~
tikhon
ha, thanks -- here's a beta code for the first 10 HN readers -- "hacker" (no
quotes)

------
mrbgty
How is this better than using amazon web services?

~~~
petervandijck
How is aws in any way offering the same?

~~~
mrbgty
It's pretty simple to set up and use aws (simpleDB in particiular) to
accomplish the same goals (back end support for simple mobile games) without
having to write server / database code.

~~~
petervandijck
Does SimpleDB come with native SDKs for iPhone and Android that provide a
simple-to-use ORM? Does AWS offer Android/iOS push notification support? Do
they offer a built-in user management system?

I mean, really. Read what they offer before commenting.

~~~
mrbgty
Yes, SimpleDB comes with SDKs for iphone and android.

For what it's worth, my question was not intended to put down Parse in any
way. I've recently been using simplDB and their ios SDK and so was genuinely
curious how Parse was better / easier since after reading it, a lot of the
code looked like the same basic code I used to set up and use simpleDB in my
project using the ios SDK from AWS.

~~~
Skywing
Link to referenced SDK: <http://aws.amazon.com/sdkforios/>

------
jmitcheson
Im confused: Aren't Appcellerator and Parse in competition with each other,
now that the former has acquired Aptana?

------
seivan
Just wait until you want some server sided logic and you screwed the pooch
because instead of actually sitting down and learning doing some backend code
(Sinatra/Node + psql/redis) like pragmatic software engineers (the opposite
being regular code monkies) you ended up learning and depending on their
services.

~~~
tudorizer
I was thinking the same thing. Seems cool for simple, database driven apps,
but if you need server side logic, it looks limiting. Or maybe aside from
using parse, one can use an 2nd server and communicate trough the REST API?

